# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] YouTube Premium & YouTube Music 1-2 years l upgrade your account

## PremiumUpgrades

*YouTube Premium & YouTube Music 1-2 years l upgrade your account*

*Selling YouTube Premium + YouTube Music*

*PayPal:* 1 year - 23$ / 2 years - 40$ (F&F)
*Crypto:* 1 year - 20$ / 2 years - 35$

*Discount until 31th of August*
*PayPal:* 1 year - 20$ / 2 years - 35$ (F&F)
*Crypto:* 1 year - 17$ / 2 years - 30$

*legally bought and completely safe 
an existing account can be upgraded*

*Process*
*own account upgrade*
1. Send me your mail address of the account you want to upgrade with the country you live at.
2. You will receive an invitation link
3. Accept it and you’re ready to go

*New account*
1. You will receive a new mail account, please change the password after you‘ve received it. 
2. You‘re ready to go

*Warranty*
100% warranty for the duration of your subscription
If any problems occur, you should always contact me directly. If it can‘t get fixed, you‘ll get refunded. 
In case you’ve paid in crypto, your refund will be at equivalent value.

*PM me if interested*

----------

